# Redevelopment of Willington



## Miz_Firestorm (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.planning.south-derbys.gov.uk/ApplicationDetail.aspx?Ref=9/2013/0735

An nobody believed me a few months ago when I said it was being reopened....


----------



## krela (Nov 6, 2013)

Could you point out the exact bit that says the towers will be reused please as I can't be bothered to scour it all. I had no doubt that they're planning to build a gas fired plant there, it's common knowledge, but that's not what you said.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 8, 2013)

either way, i must get a revisit in before its impossible...
its a cracking place, and I don't think there are any other closed plants in the UK that are still there?


----------



## mookster (Nov 8, 2013)

.......Battersea?


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 9, 2013)

mookster said:


> .......Battersea?



Never heard of it, lol.

I was thinking of cooling towers, like Willington's


----------



## mookster (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah I think you're right, after Richborough went these at Willington are the only derelict cooling towers left in the UK if you discount the totally inaccessible ones at Didcot (does Fawley have any?)


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 10, 2013)

mookster said:


> Yeah I think you're right, after Richborough went these at Willington are the only derelict cooling towers left in the UK if you discount the totally inaccessible ones at Didcot (does Fawley have any?)



Actually I've heard recently that Didcot is not completely inaccessible...
but i think some of the site is still live, so its not a site for me


----------



## mookster (Nov 10, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Actually I've heard recently that Didcot is not completely inaccessible...
> but i think some of the site is still live, so its not a site for me



It's surrounded by 10-foot Palisade with another extra few feet of electric fencing on top of that, with CCTV cameras every 20 or so metres along the perimeter, and it's still attached to the live half...so pretty inaccessible all thanks to Fathers 4 Justice who decided to scale one of the buildings a few years back - it only ever used to have a chainlink fence around it but after that the security went nuts.

Although if you have any info to the contrary PM me!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 10, 2013)

krela said:


> Could you point out the exact bit that says the towers will be reused)



As the cooling requirements for modern gas fired stations are completely different from the energy inefficient system used in these old CEGB coal fired stations, I doubt natural convection towers will be used or the old towers reused.


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> As the cooling requirements for modern gas fired stations are completely different from the energy inefficient system used in these old CEGB coal fired stations, I doubt natural convection towers will be used or the old towers reused.



Yes that's exactly my point! Not just cooling requirements either but environmental requirements, which completely changed the design.


----------

